# PNY GeForce4 MX 440 vs Connect3D Radeon 7000



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm refurbishing an older computer, these seem like the two best deals. Vote and also voice your opinion please 
Any feedback helpful. Thankyou.

If you think there will be no different on and old gateway G6 with 128mb ram agp 4x and a 450MHz pentium 2 please tell me, because in that case i'll buy the radeon (although slightly more expensive) due to the fact that i may equip it with an ATI TV Tuner.

NVIDIA: PNY GeForce4 MX 440
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1057516&CatId=318
ATI: Connect3D Radeon 7000
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=235847&CatId=0


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It isn't going to make much difference really. The MX 440 is an 8X card while the 7000 is a 4X card. The MX is DX 7.1 and the 7000 is DX 7. 

The MX would be a hair better I would think. Flip a coin.  I can't vote, it is too close.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

if there isn't that much of a difference for such an old system it would seem that i'd choose the ATI since the TV Tuner is made by ATI and it unlocks features if using catalyst drivers.

People people more reviews


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

BUMP i need a finalizing comment. So yall think i should go with the Radeon to help the TV Tuner since there won't be enough of a difference?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont know bout tuners, but i had the GF2 MX400 64MB and it was a beast.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah but i have a bad one in the current computer i'm using. planning on upgrading so the old ati will go to the old gateway


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Then the gateway will be a beast machine!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

May as well keep an old computer up to date enough. A slightly newer graphics card and a tv tuner would give a little more power to it, and then when all is over it will make a good personal video recorder. i'm guessin the majority would say there isn't enough of a difference to choose NVIDIA when the radeon would make the TV tuner go better. (seriously state of the art, we were the only people who had a DVD player on their computer for awhile, it cost us $2600 for that computer)


----------

